# Cattleya name?



## bullsie (Nov 7, 2013)

I received a division from a friend recently, but I think she gave me only half the name. Haven't been able to reach her about it but hope someone here could help. What the tag reads is C. Summer Delight. I think in her haste she only got the last part, I am suspecting 'Summer Delight' - of course I could be wrong here. Anyone out there have any guesses?


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2013)

There is no Summer Delight name register in the laeliinae line at all.
You'll need to check her plant label but sounds like everything is wrong.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 8, 2013)

As Roy mentioned: no Summer delight to be found for catt%, but about 150 other delights  (f.ex. spring delight, winter delight ...) Jean


----------



## bullsie (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is what I thought it might be: C. ???? 'Summer Delight'. I believe this is a clone. Am hoping someone might know this cultivar by this.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2013)

A pic of the flowers would help. Too greater chance of offering a name that isn't correct. "Summer Delight" could be related to a number of clones.


----------

